# Slug gun:Rifled barrel or smoothbore What is your favorite?



## upnut

Following the Remington 870 info with great interest as my son will be using his youth model for his first deer season. Good advice from all! I went the dedicated slug gun route with an H&R Ultra Slug Hunter in 20 ga. I shoot Winchester Platinum Tip sabots and am very pleased with the results....Scott


----------



## ds619

I like the rifle instead of smoothbore 
I have the H&R Ultra Slug Gun in 12 gauge. I had the Rem 870 Special Purpose Deerslayer. It was a nice gun but the 3 inch mags kicked the crap out of me. Hardly feel it with the H&R. The only downfall is the weight


----------



## triplehooked

Definitely interested in the H&R ultra slug hunter single shot. I've heard they are an excellent deer gun, would like to hear more from owners about a good slug to shoot in them and the distance these guns are accurately reaching.


----------



## upnut

Lots of info on this forum, you could do a search and come up with lots of reading. I defer to the resident expert "Deputy" who has done extensive in depth testing and evaluation on the subject...Scott


----------



## rzdrmh

buktruk said:


> I have a Remington 870. I have used the smooth bore with rifled choke tube, but have had much better accuracy and range since switching to a fully rifled barrel with a cantilever scope mount. I was originally shooting lightfield slugs, then switched to Remington Core-lokt sabot slugs for a year, but hit a nice buck with them, and they never opened up, I recovered the deer, but scrapped the slugs, and then switched to the Winchester Platinum tip sabot slugs and love them. They shoot great out of my gun, and really put the deer down. I like the extra range they offer over the lightfields. I do have to agree that the Barnes expanders are awsome bullets. I shoot them out of my muzzleloader, and have yet to shoot a deer with them that doesn't go down right there. My gun just likes the Winchesters a little better, and they do a great job. For those of you who are shooting the foster style slugs out of the fully rifled barrels, you may want to look into the sabot style slugs. The lead slugs foul out fully rifled barrels and your accuracy will fail, and it is a pain to clean out. They are designed for the sabot slugs, so just a suggestion, if your going to spend the extra $ for the rifled barrel, don't skimp on the slugs, or you will be wasting the barrel.


barnes expanders are very well constructed, i'd highly recommend them to anyone. but if you like the performance of the platinum tip sabots, you owe it to yourself to test the winchester's in your muzzle loader as well. they get great reviews (same bullet that goes into the 20 gauge platinum tip slug, if i remember correctly). the only drawback is that to my knowledge, they are only available in 260 grains right now.


----------



## BuckBuster

Two years ago out in NY. I hunted with 2 guys from Vermont.They had both bought H&R's single-shots for the trip.I know they used sabots,but I don't remember what kind.One shot a six-pointer at 60 yds. The other missed a spike at 50 yds. running.But got a doe at 40 yds.standing.With my 870 rem. smoothbore with rifled choke I droopped a doe at 80 yds.standing,facing me not excactly a perfect shot but she did drop after going only 10 yds.The Vermont guys loved their new H&R's.I love my Rem 870.We all kill deer,all had fun.Hunting situations are all different!Have confidence in what gun your shooting.Shoot it often,rifled barrel or smoothbore.Doesn't matter have fun with your favorite slug gun It's your choice.Thanks


----------



## buktruk

rzdrmh said:


> barnes expanders are very well constructed, i'd highly recommend them to anyone. but if you like the performance of the platinum tip sabots, you owe it to yourself to test the winchester's in your muzzle loader as well. they get great reviews (same bullet that goes into the 20 gauge platinum tip slug, if i remember correctly). the only drawback is that to my knowledge, they are only available in 260 grains right now.



Yeah, I considered shooting them, but the Barnes expanders are very accurate, and extremely efficient out of my muzzleloader. I shoot the Platinum tips out of my shotgun over the expanders because I get a little bit better accuracy. Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## spendit

I'll chime in for Bennelli. Got a NOVA, fully riffled slug edition. Best group from my gun is with the Federal 3" sabots, touching at 100 yards. On top I have mounted a 3x9x50 to assure what I am looking at. Previous gun had a Winchester, 20 pump smooth bore. Killed a lot of deer with it, but got the range along with knock down power from the new Bennelli.


----------



## BuckBuster

buktruk said:


> I have a Remington 870. I have used the smooth bore with rifled choke tube, but have had much better accuracy and range since switching to a fully rifled barrel with a cantilever scope mount. I was originally shooting lightfield slugs, then switched to Remington Core-lokt sabot slugs for a year, but hit a nice buck with them, and they never opened up, I recovered the deer, but scrapped the slugs, and then switched to the Winchester Platinum tip sabot slugs and love them. They shoot great out of my gun, and really put the deer down. I like the extra range they offer over the lightfields. I do have to agree that the Barnes expanders are awsome bullets.


 Buktruk,I have a 870 with a rifled choke.I'm now thinking of trying a sabot.Either a Winchester Platinum tip or a Barnes expander.Do you shoot 2-3/4 or 3 in. loads.I'm trying to get away from 3 in.Buktruk or anyone else have suggestions.Thanks,AL


----------



## buktruk

I shoot 2 3/4, I have shot 3 inch, but I didn't really like them. They shoot just as far as the 2 3/4 most of the time, just weigh a little more, and kick a whole lot more. The knockdown power from the Platinum Tips or Barnes expanders is definately enough for any whitetail. My brother also used the 2 3/4 Barnes slugs out of his 12 ga. 870 w/rifled barrel for bear last year and again they were more than sufficient.


----------



## jme

BUKTRUK - you might want to pick up the book "Shotgunning for Deer" by Dave Henderson. It's great. He says that there is virtually no difference between 2 3/4" and the 3" magnums - which is what you experienced. The sabot/slug is the same weight and there's only a tiny bit more powder. The main difference is a wider spacer wad! This is because SAAMI (Sporting Arms and Ammunition Mfgrs Institute) has prescribed limits for things like chamber pressure, muzzle velocity, etc. Henderson contends that the VERY slight increase in velocity isn't worth it. 

John E
Ypsi


----------



## upnut

*Winchester 20-Gauge Platinum Tip
*This 23/4-inch, 20-gauge sabot round contains the same Platinum Tip bullet that Winchester loads in their .454 Casull handgun hunting ammunition. The .454 Casull may be a giant, scary handgun, but these 260-grain, .45-caliber bullets are dainty by shotgun-slug standards. Driven at 1700 fps, and far more aerodynamic than most slugs, the Platinum Tip retains velocityand energyextremely well. At 100 yards, it hits with as many foot-pounds as a 12-gauge Foster slug does at the same distance. You can sight these in for 100 yards and hit only 1.1 inches high at 50 yards and 2.2 inches low at 125. For a shotgun slug, this is laserlike performance. Better yet, their light weight means they wont hit you with the fearsome recoil we slug hunters know.....Field and Stream Slugfest 2003...I use them in my Ultra Slug Hunter, very accurate and deadly...Scott


----------



## Sawcat

Rem. 870 wingmaster
Rem. Fully Rifled Cantilever barrel
Burris 3x9 rifle scope
Lightfield 2 3/4" sabot slugs

Brutally efficient on deer out to 150 Yards, I have killed 4 deer in basically the same place which measures out to 150 yards from my blind, all fell within 15 yards of impact. One of my favorite places to hunt is on the edge of a heavily wooded travel corridor in the middle of farm fields, the deer usually pass within 40 yards of me but on occasion I'd see them sneeking along the back of a field. I hunted that stand with my muzzleloader for a couple of years and it was great for the long shots, but later we'd meet up and do a little pushing, a muzzloader with a 3x9 scope is not my idea of a swamp gun. The 870 was the perfect answer, I got the range I wanted and some versatility to boot. I myself have never seen a shotgun with a smooth barrel that would shoot slugs well enough for me to hunt with. The guys I hunt with all got together and tried all of our smooth bore guns with every load we could find, all but one of them bought a rifled barrel or a muzzleloader after seeing the results. One guy still uses a smooth bore but he only shoots #4 buck, that was the only buckshot load we could get a decent pattern out of, the double oo were flying everywhere but where the barrel was pointing. He keeps his shots to 50 yards and I can't argue with his success, I just don't like picking shot out of my backstraps.


----------



## hunting man

I have a old smooth bore Winchester shotgun that shoots the Sabots right on the money. I recently retired it for the inline 45 cal muzzleloader


----------



## Swamp Monster

hunting man said:


> I have a old smooth bore Winchester shotgun that shoots the Sabots right on the money. I recently retired it for the inline 45 cal muzzleloader


At what, 10 yards? A smooth bore shooting sabots accurately, now that I'd like to see. Hang on to that gun, it must be magic!


----------



## hunting man

Bring your best hat for a target and I will show you. :yikes:


----------



## BuckBuster

Has anyone tried sabots with a smoothbore with a rifled choke tube.Apparently you can.What kind of accuracy do you think a guy can get with this combo.Thanks,& I won't let you shoot at my favorite hat!Ha HA.


----------



## Swamp Monster

Al, it's all about finding the right combo that works in that particular gun. Smoothbore with rifled chokes can provide decent accuracy, but on average, a fully rifled barrel will be the best choice for sabots, especially at distances past 100 yards when stabilizing the slug or bullet in many cases becomes even more important has velocity starts to decrease quickly. 
The way I look at it, if your willing to buy sabots and spend the $7-$12 a box, you may as well get the most performance out of them and go with a fully rifled barrel. Just my opinion.


----------



## BuckBuster

Swamp Monster said:


> Al, it's all about finding the right combo that works in that particular gun. Smoothbore with rifled chokes can provide decent accuracy, but on average, a fully rifled barrel will be the best choice for sabots, especially at distances past 100 yards when stabilizing the slug or bullet in many cases becomes even more important has velocity starts to decrease quickly.
> The way I look at it, if your willing to buy sabots and spend the $7-$12 a box, you may as well get the most performance out of them and go with a fully rifled barrel. Just my opinion.


 Swamp Monster,Thanks for your opinion,I really appreciate it!I think before I make the move to get a rifled barrel& spend the $150- 200.I will spend the 7-12 dollars for a box of sabots first.I know I'm stubborn.Just seems logical for me.I know I'll eat crow if I do end up buying a rifled barrel but i always seem to take the long way around sometimes.Thanks again.AL


----------



## BuckBuster

Sawcat said:


> Rem. 870 wingmaster
> Rem. Fully Rifled Cantilever barrel
> Burris 3x9 rifle scope
> Lightfield 2 3/4" sabot slugs
> 
> Brutally efficient on deer out to 150 Yards, I have killed 4 deer in basically the same place which measures out to 150 yards from my blind, all fell within 15 yards of impact. One of my favorite places to hunt is on the edge of a heavily wooded travel corridor in the middle of farm fields, the deer usually pass within 40 yards of me but on occasion I'd see them sneeking along the back of a field. I hunted that stand with my muzzleloader for a couple of years and it was great for the long shots, but later we'd meet up and do a little pushing, a muzzloader with a 3x9 scope is not my idea of a swamp gun. The 870 was the perfect answer, I got the range I wanted and some versatility to boot..


Sawcat,I was looking at Lightfield 2 - 3/4 in. sabots today.Do you remember what type of sabot you use.Seems Lightfield makes more than one kind.Also do you know how much they cost in your area.If anyone else knows the answer to these questions I'd appreciate it.Thanks.


----------



## Jacob Huffman

H&R ultra slugger .12 gague,3x9x40 redfield,winchester gold partition 2 3/4.


----------



## Sawcat

Albert Bergeron said:


> Sawcat,I was looking at Lightfield 2 - 3/4 in. sabots today.Do you remember what type of sabot you use.Seems Lightfield makes more than one kind.Also do you know how much they cost in your area.If anyone else knows the answer to these questions I'd appreciate it.Thanks.


 
I'm looking at a box right now and it say's" Lightfield Hybred Sabot EXP-Slugs"
on the top of the box it say's "LFEN12S " which I'm assuming is their part number, it also say's they are 12 ga., 2 3/4" , and 1 1/4 oz slugs.
I hope that helps,


----------



## Sawcat

Oh by the way I believe they cost like 8.00 a box, every year one of the big chains has them on sale for 6-7.00 and I buy a couple year supply.


----------



## BuckBuster

Sawcat said:


> I'm looking at a box right now and it say's" Lightfield Hybred Sabot EXP-Slugs"
> on the top of the box it say's "LFEN12S " which I'm assuming is their part number, it also say's they are 12 ga., 2 3/4" , and 1 1/4 oz slugs.
> I hope that helps,


Thanks,That's the info I was looking for.They're 7.50 a box right now already read your other reply.You've been a big help.Thanks again!


----------



## Ralph Smith

Albert Bergeron said:


> My favorite shotgun for deer is a Remington 12 guage 870 pump.It's my turkey gun.3 1/2 inch chamber.I also use it for waterfowl,smallgame and anything else that comes up.It has a 24 inch barrel with different choke tubes.For deer I put on a rifled choke tube.I use the 3 inch ,1-oz.Remington slugger slug.I get good groups out to 100 yds with it sighted in 2 inches high at 50 yds.It hits about two inches low at 100.What I like about this slug it hits extremely hard.I haven't lost a deer with it yet.I know a rifled barrel with a sabot is hard to beat,but for a guy who does a lot of hunting with different weapons.It was easier not to have to buy another barrel or shotgun to hunt deer with.I 'd like to hear your opinions on your favorite slug gun .& what kind of ammo you use with it.Thanks for your time.



Had the exact same gun with the screw in rifled choke. The local gun shop told me that Remington quick making the screw in rifled chokes because everyone wanted the rifled barrels. They told me that they were just as accurate, and didn't try to sell me the barrel instead, so I guess they were telling the truth v.s. trying to make a bigger sale. I think the gun was called 870 express magnum since it shoots up to 3 1/2". I had a 3 x 9 on it, and set it 2" high at 50 yards, and it was dead on at 100. I shot the winchester 3" mag supremes then went to the 3" mag partition golds. Suposedly they only drop 4" at 150 yards. They only had a 100 and 200 yard indoor range (tubes) to shoot down, so couldn't try it at 150. Wish I wouldn't have sold it now, but had to so I could get a new job. Will get another one day, that gun shot great.


----------



## BuckBuster

Ralph Smith said:


> Had the exact same gun with the screw in rifled choke. The local gun shop told me that Remington quick making the screw in rifled chokes because everyone wanted the rifled barrels. They told me that they were just as accurate, and didn't try to sell me the barrel instead, so I guess they were telling the truth v.s. trying to make a bigger sale. I think the gun was called 870 express magnum since it shoots up to 3 1/2". I had a 3 x 9 on it, and set it 2" high at 50 yards, and it was dead on at 100. I shot the winchester 3" mag supremes then went to the 3" mag partition golds. Suposedly they only drop 4" at 150 yards. They only had a 100 and 200 yard indoor range (tubes) to shoot down, so couldn't try it at 150. Wish I wouldn't have sold it now, but had to so I could get a new job. Will get another one day, that gun shot great.


Ralph,That's interesting!Your the second person on this thread who had a 870 Rem.Who loved it but ended up selling it.I agree with you that it is a nice shotgun.Winchester 3 " Mag partition golds never tried them but they seem like a good slug.Thanks for the input.Hope you can find another 870 along the way.


----------



## Ralph Smith

wouldn't have sold it if had choice, but sold everything I could to pay for schooling required for the job I currently have ($4250.00) The gun was one I bought, and would never sell one handed down. I still have a few others, so not keeping me from hunting


----------



## marksman72

Hasting's is the way to go. I too shoot a 11-87 Premier with a Cantaliver Hasting barrel and it's great. I have also noticed how accurate they shoot with inexpensive slugs like Winchester X brands. For a $1.99 can't go wrong. I personally shoot the Winchester Supreme Sabot's and get outstanding groupings.


----------



## BuckBuster

Ralph Smith said:


> wouldn't have sold it if had choice, but sold everything I could to pay for schooling required for the job I currently have ($4250.00) The gun was one I bought, and would never sell one handed down. I still have a few others, so not keeping me from hunting


Ralph,I understand the situation you were in.We all have to make tough decisions involving are firearms.Like you I'd never get rid of a handed down firearm.Once I had a friend of mine get me an Italian made over & under 12 ga. shotgun,can't remember the name,but it was 25 years ago.It cost 200 dollars at the time.Which was a very good price.My wife didn't think so.Anyway my friend lived in Vermont,on the way back home i Blew the transmission in my car.Guess what i had to sell that new gun.It wasn't as bad as selling a gun that you enjoyed but still a bad experience.I know this is getting off original thread but has anyone else had similar experiece needing to sell a firearm to get extra money.Thanks!


----------



## BuckBuster

marksman72 said:


> Hasting's is the way to go. I too shoot a 11-87 Premier with a Cantaliver Hasting barrel and it's great. I have also noticed how accurate they shoot with inexpensive slugs like Winchester X brands. For a $1.99 can't go wrong. I personally shoot the Winchester Supreme Sabot's and get outstanding groupings.


Has anyone actually bought a Remington replacement barrel from Remington,they're actually about the same price i think.


----------



## Sprytle

I bought a rem 870 wingmaster 12 ga. new in 1985... years ago i bought a rifled remington canteliver barrel for it. It is a gun ive killed most of my deer with. I think im on my 3rd scope for it .... not that the scopes were really all that bad but after about 5 yrs they just lose thier guts. I now have on there a simmons 2x7 and it has been great ... you guys can say what you want about simmons but i think they make some nice scopes! I love the setup i have with this gun and the barrell has had upteen shots put through it and never had a problem. Well once i bent the cant. scope mount and remington fixed it and sent me back the barrel all i to pay was postage!!  Would never get rid of THAT rem. for anything!!! ( I own 4 other 870,s ) But she is my fav!!! Ive been through many diff slug loads, right now it is the hastings magnum slug, what a awesome slug!! Before that it was lightfields.... another top slug load! Has anyone else out there been shooting hastings slugs??? like to hear from you!! Anyway love my gun ... love the rem. barrel and if i had to get rid of guns for some reason ( NOT ) it would probally be the last gun i owned!!!! -Bob


----------



## Sawcat

I have the Remington cantilever slug barrel with a Burris scope on it. I've had it for more than ten years and it shoots like a dream and I've never replaced the scope or had any problems with it at all.


----------



## BuckBuster

Sprytle said:


> I bought a rem 870 wingmaster 12 ga. new in 1985... years ago i bought a rifled remington canteliver barrel for it. It is a gun ive killed most of my deer with. I think im on my 3rd scope for it .... not that the scopes were really all that bad but after about 5 yrs they just lose thier guts. I now have on there a simmons 2x7 and it has been great ... you guys can say what you want about simmons but i think they make some nice scopes! I love the setup i have with this gun and the barrell has had upteen shots put through it and never had a problem. Well once i bent the cant. scope mount and remington fixed it and sent me back the barrel all i to pay was postage!!  Would never get rid of THAT rem. for anything!!! ( I own 4 other 870,s ) But she is my fav!!! -Bob


Bob I have two 870's.The 1st one I got from my father in 1980.I think he bought in 1978.It was a WINGMASTER Magnum.It was full choke.I later bought a rem barrel with choke tubes.My 2nd one I purchased 3 years ago.It has a 3 1/2 " Chamber.It is all camo up from factory.I use a rifled choke tube with it & I have a Simmons 1 1/2 - 5 x32 Camo Shotgun scope on it & I love that combo also.So I agree with you that Simmons actually make decent scopes for the price.AL


----------



## BuckBuster

Sawcat said:


> I have the Remington cantilever slug barrel with a Burris scope on it. I've had it for more than ten years and it shoots like a dream and I've never replaced the scope or had any problems with it at all.


I've never owned a Burris but I've heard they are good scopes,if you like a scope hang on to it.I have 3 different scopes on my guns.A TC scope 1 1/2-5 x 32 for my TC muzzleloader,A Tasco & the Simmons I mentioned in previous post.I'm actually satisfied with all three.


----------



## Sawcat

I have 3 Burris Scopes and I wouldn't get rid of one. I have 2-3x9's one on my muzzleloader and the other on my .270. I also have a 1.5-4x32 on my slug gun. Crystal clear and rock solid, I love 'em.


----------



## BuckBuster

Sawcat said:


> I have 3 Burris Scopes and I wouldn't get rid of one. I have 2-3x9's one on my muzzleloader and the other on my .270. I also have a 1.5-4x32 on my slug gun. Crystal clear and rock solid, I love 'em.


That's great that you're sticking with one brand of scope.I haven't gotten to that point yet.On my 30-06 rifle I have a Tasco World Class 3-9 x50 WA & I think for a tasco it is pretty clear & does the job 0n long shots.The TC scope is also very clear & takes the pounding from a muzzleloader.But as I have done in the past,if i get another it will probably be a Burris or another quality scope depending on application.Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## BuckBuster

I have a B-Square Shotgun mount on my shotgun.It is a saddle form which fits over receiver & uses same bolts already on receiver.So far i've had good luck with it.I know a catilever mount is excellent because it stays on barrel & you just remove barrel when you want to use gun for another purpose.Any ideas on this topic?


----------



## BuckBuster

Hi all,After all the discussions we had on this thread about shotguns.How did everyone do during shotgun deer season.Myself i shot a 7 pointer-148 lbs.1 shot at 74 yds.on third day of hunting in southern NH.Like to hear how the rest of you guys did.It was unusually warm here in early November.AL


----------



## skipper34

Al, as far as the cantilever scope mount, the main reason that the scope is on the barrel is because the gun will always keep its zero with the scope mounted on the barrel. This way, if the gun is used for other game, such as with a bird barrel, the scope mount barrel will remain at zero even after it is removed from the gun. I know from experience that when a scope is mounted on the reciever, if the scope and mount are removed for any reason, such as using a different barrel for bird hunting or trap and skeet, then the gun must be re-zeroed when the scope mount is reinstalled. This is because all shotgun barrels will actually move in the reciever when the gun is fired. This is just the nature of the beast. Hence the cantilever scope mount. As long as the scope is on the barrel, the barrel can move all it wants and the gun is still at zero. My experience with the B-square mount on a shotgun is that it is fine as long as the mount stays on the reciever at all times. Also, depending on the particular firearm it is mounted on, some will hold zero much more consistently than others. It all depends on how much movement is produced with a particular barrel in that gun. Sometimes the reciever mounts can be very fussy when it comes to consistency. If the gun happens to have a barrel which has minimum movement from shot to shot, then the gun will be able to hold zero much better.


----------



## skipper34

Al, the main reason for the cantilever scope mount is so that the gun will hold a consistent zero from shot to shot. All barrels move in a shotgun when it is fired. There is no way around that fact. Some move alot, some not so much, but the fact is that they all move. So by mounting the scope on the barrel, it can move as much as it wants and it will keep its zero. The reciever mounts such as the B-square are okay, but it depends on the particular firearm and how much movement there is with the barrel. I know from experience that some guns won't hold zero very well at all with a reciever mount. Although I have seen some that were pretty good, but when the reciever mount is removed from the gun, it must be re-zeroed again. Not so with the cantilever mount. It will hold its zero as long as it is not bumped, like a rifle scope on a reciever. A rifle is different in that the barrel does not move from shot to shot like a shotgun.


----------

